# Pot smoking rules at Whistler BC.



## easyrider (Oct 18, 2018)

From what I can tell my resorts at Whistler are still smoke free. Pretty much most of Whistler is smoke free. I guess the tokers will be toking in the same places they always have.

https://www.whistler.ca/media/news/smoke-free-areas-expanded-whistler-updates-smoking-bylaw

https://www.whistler.ca/cannabis-frequently-asked-questions

Bill


----------



## pedro47 (Oct 19, 2018)

I liked these rules and laws. Thanks to our neighbors to the North.


----------



## CanuckTravlr (Oct 19, 2018)

Cannabis edibles are not yet legal in Canada; regulations for them will be coming probably in the spring.  You are now free under federal legislation to legally purchase cannabis at approved outlets or online anywhere in Canada.  Each province determines how it is sold, whether at government-controlled outlets, online, or from licensed, private outlets, or some combination of them.

You cannot smoke marijuana anywhere that you cannot smoke cigarettes.  That means it is generally illegal inside any public building, any work place, restaurant or bar.  Also, cannabis, like alcohol, cannot be consumed while in control of a motor vehicle.  The first ticket for that has already been issued!  Unlike alcohol, you can legally consume/smoke it outdoors, unless regulated otherwise.

There has been a significant public concern about non-users having to deal with the much stronger smell of cannabis smoke, and the related health issues, in public places like sidewalks, city squares, parks and other more "public" locations, particularly where children may be present.  In response to this, some provinces or municipalities have expanded non-smoking areas for both cannabis and tobacco, to include areas where it was previously legal to smoke tobacco.

We are obviously just starting to deal with the practicalities of legalisation.  I am sure there will be more regulations as governments try to find ways to balance the rights of those who want to toke with those that don't, particularly in public areas or where health or impairment issues might be involved.  It is certainly a brave new world and we are trying to find our way.


----------

